# Egg Eating Rules



## doug (Jun 19, 2012)

What are the "rules" for eating eggs.

Is it best practice to wait until they are so old before eating or cooking with?


----------



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

the only eggs I let age abit before eating are the ones I set aside to make deviled
eggs because they peel better then the really fresh ones.
all other get eaten or sold within a few days.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 23, 2012)

Yup. The fresher the better for us.


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

I also wait a few days before using them to hard boil.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

As a side note ... 

If you have anyone helping to gather eggs (kids ) It is wise to break the eggs in a bowl/cup first and not right into your recipe. Some hen can intimidate kids and others, so they don't always gather all the eggs. 

Not pretty ... not pretty, at all.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

I just use whatever I have at the time.


----------



## Jason (Jun 24, 2012)

Sundancers said:


> As a side note ...
> 
> If you have anyone helping to gather eggs (kids ) It is wise to break the eggs in a bowl/cup first and not right into your recipe. Some hen can intimidate kids and others, so they don't always gather all the eggs.
> 
> Not pretty ... not pretty, at all.


THAT sounds like a lesson learned the hard way.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Jason said:


> THAT sounds like a lesson learned the hard way.


So true ...

After that I started checking behind them. lol


----------



## Kozykitten (Jul 14, 2012)

I use mine right away for everything. Steaming them for 20 minutes instead of boiling then putting in ice water makes the shell come off like a store bought egg.


----------



## orna (Jul 13, 2012)

Kozykitten said:


> I use mine right away for everything. Steaming them for 20 minutes instead of boiling then putting in ice water makes the shell come off like a store bought egg.


Steaming instead of boiling? Cool - going to try that for sure! We hardboil a couple dozen quail eggs at a time...peeling is....um, less than fun. [email protected]#%

Chicken and quail eggs get eaten here as fresh as can be.


----------



## Kozykitten (Jul 14, 2012)

orna said:


> Steaming instead of boiling? Cool - going to try that for sure! We hardboil a couple dozen quail eggs at a time...peeling is....um, less than fun. [email protected]#%
> 
> Chicken and quail eggs get eaten here as fresh as can be.


I loved devilled eggs but couldn't eat them for a long time because I would lose a huge amount of white trying to peel. I tried a bunch of different "tricks" that didn't work. I ran across this one, tried it and it worked like a dream. I tested it out first doing eggs for potato salad. LOL. I think out of a dozen or so eggs, a little piece of white stuck in one little place.
I don't know if there is a time difference for quail eggs since they are so tiny but for chicken eggs, I just used a steamer basket that you put in any pot and steamed 20 minutes. They come out "hard boiled" from that time. I don't know what time would make "soft boiled". I have seen other places that said 10 minutes for "hard" so 20 could be overkill, but it was what I was originally told. Also, no green ring around the yolk.


----------



## orna (Jul 13, 2012)

very cool Kozy - thanks!


----------



## anderson8505 (Jul 3, 2012)

Older the better for boiled eggs. Otherwise, fresh eggs from your own hens at any time are better than store eggs. Unless you're allergic to eggs, like me.


----------

